# planting in pool fiter sand



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

if you add FLUORITE will your plants do ok in pool filter sand?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I used pool filter sand for a while. I didn't rinse it, and in a few months I was overwhelmed with cyanobacteria.

I trashed it.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

im using it and all i put was 3 or 4 cuttings from plants from a notha tank and there growin real fast, i leave the light on all day and most the night, i love pool filter sand, i got the lessles brand filter sand, washed it 5 or 6 times in a bucket and no messey water.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

MIKE JONES said:


> im using it and all i put was 3 or 4 cuttings from plants from a notha tank and there growin real fast, i leave the light on all day and most the night, i love pool filter sand, i got the lessles brand filter sand, washed it 5 or 6 times in a bucket and no messey water.


ya thats the kind i got how much is needed for 180 gal. I got 250 pounds or 5 bags


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> im using it and all i put was 3 or 4 cuttings from plants from a notha tank and there growin real fast, i leave the light on all day and most the night, i love pool filter sand, i got the lessles brand filter sand, washed it 5 or 6 times in a bucket and no messey water.


ya thats the kind i got how much is needed for 180 gal. I got 250 pounds or 5 bags
[/quote]

standard for substrate is around 1 pound per gallon.


----------

